# Algunos diagramas Crown



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2012)

En el archivo comprimido están los siguientes diagramas, "Enjoy it"

CE 2000
DC 300  
D 150
XL 602
SC 300
SC 1100
SC 650
CT 200
PT 3
PSA 2
CE 4000
MT 1000
MA 2400
MA 601/1200
CE 1000


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 23, 2012)

se agradece , de audio no tengo diagramas de nada¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoy me agarran más bueno que ayer . . . 

http://www.crownaudio.com/gen_htm/legacy/legacamp.htm


----------



## LUILLIMX (Abr 4, 2013)

Saludos a todos, tengo una pregunta a ver si me podéis orientar , entró en mi taller una Crown Xls 1000 y su uso es para Europa 220 ACV, me podrías decir como ponerla a 110 V? Ya q*u*e es switchada , muchas gracias.


----------



## gevv (Oct 29, 2015)

diagramas Crown XLS3


----------



## julio_jagch (Sep 8, 2021)

Amigos buenas tardes. Agradecer desde ya por permitirme estar en esta bonita página. Les comento soy aficionado al audio. Me obsequiaron un amplificador Ce 2000 pero la mitad esta fuera de uso, me indicaron que tiene falla de un previo del canal 2. Reles malogrado pero ya lo conseguí. Al revisar presenta faltante de una pieza. Quiero pedir su apoyo y saber de que Pieza se trata que código tiene para pedirlo. Lo que pasa no más regresaron al taller y como nunca lo abrieron me lo dieron así. Pero yo como les indico veo tiene un faltante y quiero me ayuden a saber que datos son y que es. Les dejo la imagen es la que esta en medio del circulo rojo. La segunda imagen presenta el faltante. Les agradezco. Bendiciones 
Amigos olvide la marca es Crown ce 2000


julio_jagch dijo:


> Amigos buenas tardes. Agradecer desde ya por permitirme estar en esta bonita página. Les comento soy aficionado al audio. Me obsequiaron un amplificador Ce 2000 pero la mitad esta fuera de uso, me indicaron que tiene falla de un previo del canal 2. Reles malogrado pero ya lo conseguí. Al revisar presenta faltante de una pieza. Quiero pedir su apoyo y saber de que Pieza se trata que código tiene para pedirlo. Lo que pasa no más regresaron al taller y como nunca lo abrieron me lo dieron así. Pero yo como les indico veo tiene un faltante y quiero me ayuden a saber que datos son y que es. Les dejo la imagen es la que esta en medio del circulo rojo. La segunda imagen presenta el faltante. Les agradezco. Bendiciones
> Amigos olvide la marca es Crown ce 2000


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 8, 2021)

Eso es solo un puente, lo puedes sacar de viejos disco rigidos o lectoras de cd, incluso de placas de PC, y disketteras.
O puedes simplemente unir con algun algo conductor, da igual.
Primero deberias limpiar bien esa placa, y luego diagnosticar la falla, pero viendo que no sabes lo que es ese simple puente, te sugiero lo lleves a alguien que se dedique a reparar equipos de audio


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 2, 2022)

*¿*Qu*é* ta*l,* compañeros del foro*?
E*n esta oportunidad solicito el diagrama de este Amplificador Crown modelo 1202 VZ*, *el cual me trajo un amigo para repararlo pero tiene pistas y componentes oxidados y necesito una guia para dicha repar*a*ci*ó*n.
Desde ya*,* les agradezco su valiosa colaboración.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 2, 2022)

alcides alvarez dijo:


> solicito el diagrama de este Amplificador Crown modelo 1202 VZ


Espero te pueda servir el manual adjunto.


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 2, 2022)

Tratare de bajarlo si el internet superlento me deja,mil gracias D@rkbytes 👍


----------

